# إدارة المشروعات كورس ادارة كامل



## aly_moh (1 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخواني وأعزائي المهندسين العرب 
لقد اتفقت و بعض الاخوة المهندسين علي الاهتمام بإدارة المشروعات لما لها من تأثير كبير 
في حياة المهندس المدني .

ولكن أولا لابد من أن نعرف ما هي إدارة المشروعات

اليكم يا إخواني ( كورس إدارة مشروعات كامل ) والذي يدرس حاليا بهندسة المنصورة - مصر
والقائم علي تدريسه الاستاذ الدكتور / عماد البلتاجي

http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=10515

http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=10516

http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=10517

http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=10518

http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=10519

http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=10521

http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=10522

http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=10523

http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=10524


الموضوع منقول من منتدى الهندسة نت و اسم صاحب الموضوع eng adel 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## elfatatry (21 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## النائف (21 أغسطس 2006)

ياسيدي جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا الموضوع 
اخوك النائف


----------



## amralaa (21 أغسطس 2006)

موضوع مفيد شكرا


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (22 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير ... وشكرا لمثاليتك في نقل الموضوع والتنويه للمصدر والكاتب


----------



## nagopc (24 أغسطس 2006)

المشكله انه منتدي تقيل جدا بيفتح بصعوبة جدا


----------



## م/هبة (24 أغسطس 2006)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م / محمود (24 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور 

ان الادارة الصناعية اهم ما يمكن ان يتسلح بة المهندس فى حياتة العملية:78:


----------



## medo222 (27 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور يا أخى والرابط ممتاز وعلى فكرة إحنا جيران


----------



## eng*aoudah (3 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## طه المهندس (18 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير 
واتمنى لك التوفيق دائما


----------



## ghada_nora (18 سبتمبر 2006)

thank you for this course


----------



## م محمد كرم (5 مارس 2008)

موضوع مفيد شكرا


----------



## مهدي فلسطين (6 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهدي فلسطين (6 مارس 2008)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا تحية أبناء الياسر 
:78:


----------



## mezohazoma (7 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## احمد مش نبيه (7 مارس 2012)

مشكور اخى على المشاركة


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا وانا حضرتها ليف


----------



## amr_egp2010 (12 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير ... وشكرا


----------



## nofal (14 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## mafathy (9 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ناصر ابو الوفا (8 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------

